# Just a slightly creepy note that I have to share



## Slipstitch (Feb 19, 2011)

So over a year ago(like a year and a half?) I got cultures of vinegar eels and microworms to try feeding the bettas to see if that would help the sick ones I kept getting to be stronger and such. Well, I completely forgot I had the vinegar eels. Like after I set them up in their neat 2 litre with apples and vinegar, I just forgot I owned them(I put them in a cabinet, pretty sure that's why). I just re-found that 2 litre today. And guess what! Not only are they still alive, they're big enough that I could totally pick them up with tweezers and feed them to my fish.

How creepy is that? Also, you can totally see their innards. Like plastic worms or something. Tempted to see how they fair against my usually ravenous betta boys and girl.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

O__________________O

Gross. xD


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

photos or it didnt happen!


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

.................EW
xD Pretty cool, though. That just goes to show how easy those things are to care for at times. Really nasty though xD


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

aokashi said:


> photos or it didnt happen!


+1^

I wanna see the gross worms!


----------



## Slipstitch (Feb 19, 2011)

As soon as I get a camera that will take pictures of these things, I will absolutely post them on here. I'm just blown away that they not only survived but apparently thrived for a year in a cabinet with no replenishing of nutrients or anything. 

Nature is scary sometimes. o.o


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Slipstitch said:


> As soon as I get a camera that will take pictures of these things, I will absolutely post them on here. I'm just blown away that they not only survived but apparently thrived for a year in a cabinet with no replenishing of nutrients or anything.
> 
> Nature is scary sometimes. o.o


Lol I'm still trying to figure out HOW you forgot about them xD


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Lol I'm still trying to figure out HOW you forgot about them xD


 
LOL they're supposed to stink, I'm amazed how hardy these things are!


----------



## Slipstitch (Feb 19, 2011)

Idk. I think part of it was craziness with me getting ready to go out of town and such and when I got back, well, I just never looked in that cabinet. THey don't seem to stink though. I mean, my room smells fine and when I opened the cabinet, it didn't send a waft of nasal destruction out to kill me. Maybe they eat the smell? Idk, lol. I'm still not sure what I'm going to -do- with them. I don't really have the time these days to sift out worms from apple stuff... Anyone in St. Louis want some vinegar eels? Lol


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

did you get to feed them some yet? lol


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Haha I you don't want them, post them on craigslist :3


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Teenage Mutant Vinegar Eels..... I would like to see pictures of one too


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

Ok.....I just looked up Vinegar Eels....they are disgusting! You should give them some treats in reward for surviving that long O.O
Or you could breed them and sell them as "Super Vinegar Eels" and say that they require virtually no care and make money off of them >


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol:

OMG lol! I had microworms before, and something similar happened... Because I read to leave it somewhere dark and cool, so I did, forgot I hd them, and about a month or so later looked in the drawer, they were about bloodworm sized and teeming to the lid of the container x.x ew.


----------



## Slipstitch (Feb 19, 2011)

I love my bettas... But their noms are kind of yucky... o.o I haven't tried feeding them the eels yet, I think I want to try straining them all out and putting them in a fresh batch of vinegar and apples and see what happens. You never know, they might get ginormous. At which point I can start freezing them, lol. Who knows, maybe these eels will be my next money making venture... I'm sure plenty of people would love cultures that they can make into pets for their kids that like bugs...


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

Theory: Cannibalistic Worms

How else could it happen?!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

ZackyBear-PMSL you have a point!!!Loooooooooooooool-Thats as good as our betta evolution theory


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Or like how betta fish are shipped into canada since the dork at Canada Post said shipping fish is illegal  (betta to another betta: I told you we need passports!")


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Those poor eels tho! Omg lol


----------



## Slipstitch (Feb 19, 2011)

Pogthefish said:


> Those poor eels tho! Omg lol


I thought about that too, but then I realized they're kind of fat, lol. I'm scared to find out how many are in that bottle!


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

they must have been so bored tho lol! Like

dude
sup 
nm, u?
nm
yeah not much has changed in the past... OMG WHAT IS THIS... Its BURNING.. is that.. it cant be.. MEN, WE ARE FREE!!


----------



## betta fan21 (Jun 25, 2012)

lolz! when you found them, they were probably singing: "here comes the sun, doo doo doo doooo..."


----------



## Slipstitch (Feb 19, 2011)

lmao, probably! They certainly did seem excited!


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

did u change their water? the amonia must have been like..


----------



## Slipstitch (Feb 19, 2011)

It would help if they lived in water? We're not talking about bettas here, we're talking about vinegar eels. WHOLE different ballpark.


----------



## Aahnay (Jul 3, 2012)

Hmm, perhaps they munched on each other?

found in search: 'and may be found in unfiltered vinegar' mg: do you think walmart filters their brand of vinegar? 


I use it for everything :BIGangry:


Oh Oh, i found more... its ok we can eat them ... hehe: 'Although they are harmless and non-parasitic, leaving eels in vinegar is considered objectionable in the United States and is not permitted in vinegar destined for American consumers. ...'


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

xD you mean the vinegar I use for cleaning has vinegar eels? In that case... :lol:


----------



## Slipstitch (Feb 19, 2011)

Kind of not really? It can support them, but I don't know that it actually has live cultures or anything. I've never seen a bottle of vinegar that had them in it and bought the culture when I thought I'd have the time to putz about with it. I wish I knew a breeder in Missouri, I'd just give them the whole huge thing, lol.


----------



## Aahnay (Jul 3, 2012)

In the states, no more eels in the water, but yeah, i have vague memories of seeing 'stuff' in vinegar before. But was so long ago, i could be mistaken.

It seems they are in all vinegar if it hasnt been filtered yet. They love the mother something or other used to make the vinegar.


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

So any word on getting some pictures of them. I'm becoming more and more skeptical of your claims.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

OMG! I want to see a pic! I wanna see a pic!


----------



## Aahnay (Jul 3, 2012)

who? me? i just did a google on them. I dont have any pictures? I dont want to eat em.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

EW that is so gross!! But at the same time... cool! Lol


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

*Every cell phone has a camera attached to it nowadays*

It may not be for macro photos, but it's better than nothing. I've been thinking of starting up a vinegar eel culture. Would be nice to know it's something I can neglect.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

^^ i see you are new, quick note, don;t bother with titles  nobody ever reads them, I was confused at first lol.

btw, they are microscopic, I just found ot after a quick image search


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

Pogthefish said:


> ^^ i see you are new, quick note, don;t bother with titles  nobody ever reads them, I was confused at first lol.
> 
> btw, they are microscopic, I just found ot after a quick image search


Hey don't generalize! I read the titles...


----------



## Aahnay (Jul 3, 2012)

ZergyMonster said:


> Hey don't generalize! I read the titles...


They are at the beginning, but they do get much bigger... ack white worms


----------



## Slipstitch (Feb 19, 2011)

Send me a camera? Lol.


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

Pics or it didn't happen LOL xD

And ew...cannibalistic worms...just realized that they may still be nomming on each other o.o


----------



## Slipstitch (Feb 19, 2011)

Maybe if I can get it to work I can stick a bunch into a ziploc and take pics using the scanner? Idk. I'll mess with it whenever I have time, lol. It would be pretty fun to get pics of them though.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Eeuww. I don't want to see worm pics. Blech. Lol


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> Eeuww. I don't want to see worm pics. Blech. Lol


 
I do!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## WildFlower (May 8, 2012)

> I do!!! :thumbsup:


^+1 I second that!


----------



## choob99 (Aug 9, 2010)

I can't imagine the smell in that 2 litre!! lol


----------

